# iluminacion de mesa de trabajo



## luiscarlito (Jul 6, 2012)

hola a todos necesitos de sus consejos tengo una mesa de trabajo de 150 cm x 50 cm q uso para realizar mi trabajo ( reparacion de celulares) y la iluminación me esta empesando a joder la vista me gustaria saber cual seria la iluminación necesaria para mi trabajo donde la mayoria de los componete son del tipo smd


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 6, 2012)

Hola.

He visto lupas con luz incorporada (fluorecente), tal vez eso lo que necesites.


Chao.
elaficionado.

Ago como esto: http://listado.mercadolibre.com.ar/lupa-con-luz


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 6, 2012)

coincido lo mejor es un tubo fluorescente con lupa


----------

